# Sch... Winter!!!



## Psycho-21 (24. Feb. 2009)

Hallo 

ich hab da ein riesen Problem!!!Und zwar hab ich im winter die Pumpen nicht laufen lassen weil mir einige geraten hab diese auszustellen wegen der kälte ( da würde das Wasser noch schneller abkühlen).Heute war ich mal wieder am Teich und mir ist ein ganz übler geruch aufgefallen.Ich habe dann bemerkt das der gruch aus den 2 Eisfreihaltern kommt und hab auch gleich 4 tote kois entdeckt die im Eis eingefrphren sind .Das Wasser is trübe und stinkt wie sau da das eis noch 25 bis 30cm dick ist habe ich dann 2 ca 30x30cm löcher mit der Kettensäge ausgeschnitten mir aus dem einen Loch den Schlauch für den ca 10m langen bachlauf geschnappt und diesen sofort wieder in betrieb genommen.Was kann ich noch tun??Bitte helft mir!!


----------



## axel (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hallo Benny !

Das tut mir ja Leid mit den Fischen !
Lies mal hier !

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20340

Das solltest Du auch machen .

Lg
axel


----------



## Psycho-21 (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hi

danke schonmal Wasserwechsel ist im gange ich mach so um die 3000L raus oder? der teich hat ca 10000L.Gibt es sonst noch was was ich tun kann?

Lasst ihr die Pumpen im winter laufen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

3000 Liter sind erstmal OK, evtl. Donnerstag oder Freitag wiederholen. 
Kannst du noch einen Sauerstoffsprudler irgendwo reinhängen ? Wäre auch OK.

Und bitte nicht mehr mit der Kettensäge löcher ins Eis schneiden, nimm heißes Wasser.

Wenn eure Lufttemperaturen deutlich über 0 Grad sind kannst du den Bachlauf in Betrieb nehmen, sonst nicht.
Dadurch kühlst du das Wasser noch weiter runter.


----------



## Psycho-21 (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hi ok beim nächsten mal nehm ich keine Kettensäge versproche!! ich hab leider keine Sprudler da aber das Wasser vom bachlaut stürz so ca 50cm nach unten in ein kleiners becken und dann in den teich ist das nicht auch erstmal ok?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Ich habe meinen Beitrag über deinem noch einmal erweitert. Betrifft Bachlauf


----------



## Redlisch (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*



Psycho-21 schrieb:


> Hi
> Lasst ihr die Pumpen im winter laufen?



Nein, das wäre diesen Winter total in die Hose gegangen, das Wasser wurde >2 °C.
Nur Eisfreihalter mit Sprudler in 20cm tiefe ...

Anschmeissen tue ich erst wieder wenn die Lufttemp. über der Wassertemp. bleibt. Also i.M. dauerhaft über 4°C.
Axel


----------



## Birkauer (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hallo Benny!

Also ich lasse meinen Bachlauf (mit Pflanzenfilter) den ganzen Winter laufen, selbst bei -20 Grad (hatten wir vor einem Monat in 2 Nächten).
Meine Pumpe die den Bachlauf speist liegt aber auch nur ca. 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche um die Schichtung im Wasser nicht großartig zu verändern. Wasser verhält sich bei Abkühlung anders als andere Flüssigkeiten, Wasser hat seine größte Dichte (Gewicht) bei +4°C , bei 0°C ist das Wasser wieder leichter (Eisbildung). Somit gibt es im Winter an der Wasseroberfläche Temperaturen von 0°C, die sogenannte Eisschicht, darunter liegt die Schicht des Oberflächenwassers mit Temperaturen von +1°C bis +3°C (dort liegt meine Pumpe für den Bachlauf) und darunter liegt die Tiefenschicht mit +4°C wo sich jetzt die Fische aufhalten.


----------



## Redlisch (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*



Birkauer schrieb:


> Meine Pumpe die den Bachlauf speist liegt aber auch nur ca. 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche um die Schichtung im Wasser nicht großartig zu verändern. Wasser verhält sich bei Abkühlung anders als andere Flüssigkeiten, Wasser hat seine größte Dichte (Gewicht) bei +4°C , bei 0°C ist das Wasser wieder leichter (Eisbildung). Somit gibt es im Winter an der Wasseroberfläche Temperaturen von 0°C, .



Soviel zur Theorie, leider sagen die Messergebnisse aus der Praxis etwas anderes. Ich habe nur über Skimmer und Absaugung -30cm, das Wasser direkt nach dem Filter über ein Rohr zurück in den Teich (ohne Bachlauf), Pumpe auf min. Drehzahl. Trotzdem ist das Wasser in 2m schön kalt geworden.Man kann richtig sehen wie das Wasser in der Tiefe mit der Oberflächentemperatur mitschwinkt.
Erst nach abstellen der Pumpe baute sich eine sichtbare Schichtung auf. Bei -5 bis -10cm Sensor wurden Minusgrade erreicht, also nichts mit 0°C im Eis ...

Davor der "Winter" war das kein Problem, aber nicht bei 4 Wochen dauerfrost wie dieses Jahr.

Axel


----------



## Psycho-21 (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hi das heist ich sollte den bachlauf jetzt wieder austellen? die temperaturen liegen seid den letzten 4 tagen immer über null nachts bei 1 bis 2 grad und tags über bei 4 bis 6 grad.Wie würdet ihr das an meiner stelle machen wenn ihr keine sprudler hättet?

(im moment liegt die pumpe in ca 50cm tiefe sollte ich sie dierekt unter die eisschicht mache die 25 bis 30cm dick ist?


----------



## Birkauer (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*



Psycho-21 schrieb:


> Hi das heist ich sollte den bachlauf jetzt wieder austellen? die temperaturen liegen seid den letzten 4 tagen immer über null nachts bei 1 bis 2 grad und tags über bei 4 bis 6 grad.Wie würdet ihr das an meiner stelle machen wenn ihr keine sprudler hättet?
> 
> (im moment liegt die pumpe in ca 50cm tiefe sollte ich sie dierekt unter die eisschicht mache die 25 bis 30cm dick ist?



Wie tief ist Dein Teich?


----------



## Psycho-21 (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Allso der Teich ist 110cm tief ich hab eben die Pumpe nach oben gehange so 15 bis 20cm unter die wasseroberfläche (Hab siem in dem Loch nachobengezogen was ich heute nachmittag frei gesägt hab


----------



## Birkauer (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Lass die Pumpe laufen! Nur so kommt jetzt Sauerstoff in den Teich. (ohne Sprudler) Die Assimilation der Wasserpflanzen, (Aufbau organischer Stoffe aus anorganischen Stoffen) ist ja z.Z. nicht möglich.


----------



## Psycho-21 (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Ok dann werd ich sie laufen lassen ich werd morgen mal berrichten wie es aussieht Danke schonmal euch allen


----------



## Psycho-21 (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

So

allso getan hat sich noch nicht so viel auser das das Wasser nicht mehr ganz so dolle stinkt.Was soll ich mit den 4 totan kois machen wäre doch gut wenn ich dir rausholen würde oder?Häng euch mal ein Paar Bilder an


----------



## Birkauer (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hallo!

Ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen die toten Fische rauszuholen. Tau das Eis an den Stellen wo die Fische sind mit heißem Wasser vorsichtig auf. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das der "Gestank" von den eingefrorenen Kois kommt, eventuell liegen am Teichgrund noch weitere tote Fische.


----------



## Psycho-21 (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

hmm das Problem ist das ich nicht bis auf den Grund gucken kann dann werd ich mich mal wieder rausmachen und die Kois rausholen.


----------



## Psycho-21 (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

So traurige Bilanz 6 tote Kois von 15 bis 25cm länge!!!!!!Wie ich den Winter hasse !Die kois schwammen unter dem Eis und waren teilweise schon stark verwest.Jetzt dürften hoffentlich keine toten Fische mehr im Teich sein was ich aber leider nicht genau sagen kann weil ich nicht überall unter das Eis gucken kann.Gibt es noch was was ich tun kann?


----------



## matzeed7 (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*



Psycho-21 schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das an meiner stelle machen wenn ihr keine sprudler hättet?



Mir einen Kaufen! der kostet nur 10€


----------



## Psycho-21 (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

So 

allso es geht ständitg aufwätrs ich kann nun schon wieder bis zum Grund gucken und die anderen Kois sind auch schon lebhafter


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hi Benny,

hast du denn auch mal deine ganzen Wasserwerte gemessen ? Hab hier beim schnelldurchlesen nix gefunden. Mach das auch mal lieber sicherheitshalber, kannst sie dann ja hier mal reinstellen.


----------



## Psycho-21 (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hi ne hab ich noch nicht getahn.Ich habe noch flüssige test vom Aquarium kann ich die denn nehmen?wenn nicht müsste ich neue kaufen


----------



## Redlisch (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hiho,
sind genau die selben wie fürn Teich, benutzte die auch für Teich und Aquarien. Musst nur aufs Haltbarkeitsdatum schauen.

Axel


----------



## Psycho-21 (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

So hier dann die Daten

PH 8
Nitrit 0,1mg/L
KH 8
GH 12

Mfg Benny


----------



## sakoi77 (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hallo Benny! 

Die Pumpe würde ich auch im Winter nicht abstellen, nur die Fördermenge reduzieren.
Den Teich, Filteranlage, Rohre und Bachlauf abdecken(isolieren), zum Beispiel mit PE Bälle. Aber ein Entlüftungsloch nicht vergessen, damit die Faulgase entweichen können.  
Meinen Teich habe ich mit PE Bälle und die Filteranlage mit Luftpolsterfolie abgedeckt. Die Pumpenfördermenge von 10000L auf 5000L herabgesetzt und das wars. Die niedigste Wassertemperatur lag bei 1C° bei -23C° Außentemperatur . 
Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine toten Fisch gesehen, nur putzmuntere.   
Wenn du ein Loch ins Eis machen willst, dann nimm einen Eimer mit kochenden Wasser und selle ihn aus Eis. Die Fische dürfen nicht in der Winterruhe gestört werden. 

mfg Sandro


----------



## Jogibärle (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hallo Leute,

eine Frage an euch, mein Teich ist ganz aufgefroren seit ein paar Tagen. Habe zwei Sprudler laufen, was dieses Jahr ganz seltsam ist obwohl das Wasser eigentlich kalt ist, ich sehe nicht auf den Grund!!!
Das war noch nie im Winter und das Wasser stinkt manchmal. Habe heute einen Wasserwechsel gemacht, da heute morgen ein toter Koi mit 50cm obenrum tot war
Was ist nur los diesen Winter, mein Teich habe ich bestimmt schon 12 Jahre und sowas hatte ich noch nie!!!
Bekommen die Fische keine Luft unten und kommen hoch oder ersticken die unten schon
Das Wetter ist auch noch viel zu kalt, die minus grade hören einfach nicht auf.

Wär kann mir diese Fragen beantworten.
1. Warum ist der Teich jetzt drübe (obwohl das Wasser kalt ist ca. 3 grad bei 30 cm) und im November war er klar bevor die Kälte kam (war noch nie trübe im Winter)
2. Warum habe ich wieder einen toten Fisch obwohl der Teich ganz auf aufgefroren ist.


grüße


----------



## chromis (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hi,



> Warum ist der Teich jetzt drübe
> und das Wasser stinkt manchmal


ich nehme mal an, das kommt von den toten Fischen in deinem Teich. Ich würde einen Teilwasserwechsel machen



> mein Teich habe ich bestimmt schon 12 Jahre und sowas hatte ich noch nie


der 
Teich verändert sich, die Fische wachsen und dann kommt ein Winter dazu wie wir ihn schon lange nicht mehr hatten. Jetzt zeigt sich, dass viele Teiche nicht für Koi geeignet sind, manche Teiche sollten gar keine Fischbeatz haben. 
Auch für deinen Teich mit 8000l wäre Goldfischbesatz die besserere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Psycho-21 (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hi

ist diesen Winter wirklich allse komisch! Was sagt ihr denn zu meinen Wasserwerten?


----------



## Gerd11 (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hallo habe einen teich von ca-7000l.(5Jahre) die tiefste stelle 1,20m,der war bis vor 3tagen ca.2monate zugefroren.
Darin sind 5 kois ca.30-35cm,einige goldfische und Bitterlinge und  Edelkrebse.
Jedes Jahr ende Oktober schalte ich die Pumpe und Uv licht aus.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen einzigen verlust,der Filter wird etwa so um ende März anfang April erst wieder in betrieb genommen.
mfg gerd


----------



## KoiFlo (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hallo

schau mal ob du am Bodn eventuell Schlamm hast nicht das sich da Gase bilden.


----------



## Gerd11 (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hi habe kein schlamm


----------



## Jogibärle (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*



chromis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich nehme mal an, das kommt von den toten Fischen in deinem Teich. Ich würde einen Teilwasserwechsel machen
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

hat nicht unbedingt mit dem zu tun, die scheiß Kälte ist daran schuld und viele Besitzer von Teichen wenn sie ihre Gartenteiche zufrieren lassen.
Aber bei einem gebe ich dir recht chromis, wenn jemand im Sommer 50 Fische auf die 8000 L hat und kaum ein Filter, der ist ist selber schuld. Ich hatte ja gar nicht soviel Kois drin. Die scheiß Goldfische gehen nicht kaputt:crazy
Aber ich versteh dich schon, ein 60 cm Kói braucht natürlich mehr Sauerstoff als ein 15 cm __ Goldfisch.

Aber egal wie es jetzt ist, hatte keine tote Tiere mehr. Habe jetzt meine Pumpe laufen + Sauerstoff und es sieht ganz gut aus. Der stinkt auch nicht mehr und bald schließe ich den Filter wieder an.
Werde im Frühjahr eh den teich sauber machen oder evtl. komplett umbauen.

Gerd noch was zu dir, habe es auch immer so gemacht wie du es beschrieben hast. Jedes Jahr und es war nie was. Aber bei 10 grad minus, ist auch nicht normal gefriert eben der Teich zu und wenn man den Teich nicht abdeckt damit er nicht zufriert ist man eben selber schuld, fertig. (hatte aber Sauerstoff und Eisfreihalter dran).
Daraus habe ich gelernt und schlauer geworden

grüße Jogi


----------



## Psycho-21 (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Hi habe eben mal geguckt ich haben schlamm auf dem boden so ca 2 cm sollte ich den absaugen? nee oder ist noch zu früh!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Absaugen ja, aber erst viel später. Im Moment sollte noch Ruhe sein im Teich


----------



## Psycho-21 (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Ok allso lass ich dann den teich jetzt weiter in ruhe!Wasser stinkt nicht mehr und wird langsam klarer


----------



## Jogibärle (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Höchstens du gehst selber rein (Psycho-21) und sagst den Fischen "hallo erstmal"

Bald jucken die Fische wieder und im Frühjahr tu ich mir schöne Japankois rein, die füttere ich gut dann wachsen die ohne ende.
Bissel Vitamine dazu:hai


grüße


----------



## Psycho-21 (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Nee nee du das is mir nun doch noch etwas zu kalt

aber es wird ja gott sei dank ständig wärmer!!


----------



## gluefix (5. März 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Ganz ehrlich, ich wette dein Teich war mit 11000 l zu klein für die ganzen Fische, dann passieren eben früher oder später Verluste. Wieviel Koi leben denn überhaupt noch, wenn 6 Stück zu klein sind ?? Deine Eisfreihalter taugen nix, die hatte ich auch mal. Die halten nix frei. Da hilft zur eine eisfreie Stelle durch Sprudler oder kleine Pumpe. Ich hatte den winter über eine 1000 l/H Pumpe am laufen. Die hielt immer mindestens 0,5x0,5 m eisfrei, damit die Faulgase entweichen konnten. Habe die Einleitung so geregelt, dass das Wasser der Pumpe aus ca. 30 cm Höhe ins Wasser plätscherte . Das bringst zusätzlich Sauerstoffblasen unter die Eisschicht.


----------



## Reginsche (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Sch... Winter!!!*

Puhhhh wenn ich das hier alles so lese, bin ich ja richtig froh, dass meine Fischlis diesen Winter toll überstanden haben.
Im letzten Jahr hatte ich ja die Probleme mit so vielen totan Fischen.
Dann haben wir im Sommer den neuen Teich fertig gestellt und nun kam auch glaich so ein harter Winter.

Bei den Nachbarn ringsrum höre ich nur von toten Fischen.
Bei einigen sind auch die ganz großen Koi gestorben die schon so viele Jahre in den Teichen leben.

Ich hab meinen neuen Pflanzfilter den ganzen Winter laufen lassen und hatte so ein ziemlich großes Loch im Eis.

Keinen einzigen Verlußt hatte ich.

Ich glaube den Filter laufen zu lassen war ne gute Idee.

Schade, dass bei anderen so viele Fische gestorben sind.


----------

